# VapeCon 2017 - Wayne Walker DIY talk



## Silver

Hi all

*We are extremely excited and pleased to announce that Mr Hardwicks and The Flavour Mill will be bringing Wayne Walker to VapeCon 2017!*

For those who don't know, Wayne Walker is a renowned mixologist & pioneer in DIY e-liquid content creation. Wayne's DiyOrDie is a leading resource for DIY e-liquid content and also a home to a thriving community of DIY mixers.

I know there are many DIYers on ECIGSSA that follow Wayne and have learned a great deal.

Now here is the great part. Wayne is going to do a DIY talk for us on the VapeCon stage.

The exact time of this talk will be announced when the VapeCon agenda is finalised.

We envisage an interview style format for this, most likely with @method1 - who is a great interviewer and knows the topic intimately. @method1 will also likely be running a thread (or using this one) to get some questions from the community beforehand. This way it becomes more engaging and beneficial.

We are very grateful that Mr Hardwicks (@method1) and The Flavour Mill (@DizZa) are bringing out such a well-known international DIY expert - and also very grateful that Wayne has agreed to doing a talk for us.

Thank you guys - this is going to be very special...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 32


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada

Looking forward to seeing this legend... 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A

WOW that's really cool. For those who can't make VapeCon it would be really great if we could get some feedback around what Wayne had to say, if that's even a possibility?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lawrence A said:


> WOW that's really cool. For those who can't make VapeCon it would be really great if we could get some feedback around what Wayne had to say, if that's even a possibility?



Hi @Lawrence A - thanks for that.

I am pretty sure most of the experienced DIY folk that attend VapeCon will be able to summarise the main points of what Wayne had to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Very cool! I hope this means the SA DIY scene will get some international attention.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch

I was in two minds about making the trip up but now I'm there like a bear.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigMacZA

excellent. VapeCon is gonna be Epic!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Question for Wayne
I vape 18mg, but when i mix say mustard milk for my friend in 3mg it taste amazing but when i mix in 18mg i get that tell tale pepper taste from the nic and the juice is just blah, my question: is there a way to get past that pepper nic taste

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

@Silver - can you guys record it on video?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Get the f*** out... really?
Niiiiccceee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

aktorsyl said:


> @Silver - can you guys record it on video?



Will look into it @aktorsyl 
Thanks for the comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> Get the f*** out... really?
> Niiiiccceee



Indeed @rogue zombie
But thanks go to @method1 and @DizZa for bringing Wayne to VapeCon
We just hijacked him for the talk but its *Mr Hardwicks* and *The Flavour Mill *that deserve the max credit here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch

Any news on the time of the talk? Just trying to plan my trip back that evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Glytch said:


> Any news on the time of the talk? Just trying to plan my trip back that evening.



The agenda will be announced on the main VapeCon2017 thread once things have been finalized

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

I personally can't wait to meet Mr Wayne Walker and work alongside him! Thanks @DizZa and @method1 for making this possible and @DizZa for the oppurtunity to be at VC with you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Wayne is gonna feel like this when all the DIYers storm to him.... 

Alas, I cannot exclude myself from that group.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

@method1 - when you get a chance, please indicate whether you will be taking questions beforehand here on this thread - or otherwise feel free to start a thread in your subforum. Either is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Hi, I've created an "Ask Wayne" thread over here:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ask-wayne.t40838/

Thanks to ecigssa for the support and we're looking forward to meeting everyone at vapecon 2017!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for any DIY enthusiasts that may not have seen it.

*Wayne Walker from DiyOrDie *is coming to *VapeCon 2017*, thanks to Mr Hardwick's and The Flavour Mill.

Check out the original post at the top of the thread for the details.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Oooohhhh.... I somehow missed this... Can't wait to pick up some tips and tricks!


----------



## Dave557

Oh My Vape I can't wait to meet this man! I've learned a ton from his videos and he's a major celeb in my eyes!!


----------



## SAVaper

I think this will be amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigMacZA

Just getting into DIY and have learnt a ton from Wayne. His vids are awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

